
Ask HN: What is it you wishlist for an airline tech? - topdevshop
Today, many airline apps, with varying quality, give you your flight bookings, flight tracking, travel content and administration of your bookings. You may have seen even some Kiosks (fake) agents talking to you to help.<p>What are your pain points you wished were solved, and if you&#x27;d pay for it? it can be any technology, apps, channels, VR, AI, or IoT.
======
6stringmerc
How about a 'bot' that can follow an itinerary (ex: TripCase) and tie in with
two other sources: 1) Weather feeds, 2) Airplane routing. The bot will notify
(or help manage) the traveler's schedule by alerting potential weather issues
outside the normal scope of the individual traveler. As in, the plane the
flight is booked to use got held up by weather in Seattle and won't make it to
Houston for the intended trip of Houston to Miami. This way re-booking could
be considered before 'the rush' in theory.

Also, considering the loading/unloading issues, why not hand out little light
up buzzers like at restaurants? Call people in waves, certain sections of the
plane, just do it more efficiently. Considering how, ahem _optimized_ cabin
layouts are to smushing people in with very little legroom, then being
strategic about loading makes sense. Tickets and lines are kind of old hat,
even scanning a phone. Just scan a phone / ticket, a buzzer comes out a
dispenser, go mosey around, find a seat, whatever. Note: Expect 1-2% loss of
buzzers due to people dropping them in toilets or something.

~~~
topdevshop
I wish you could go on more :)

~~~
6stringmerc
I'd be happy to by way of an exchange of goods or monies for intellectual
capital.

------
Bino
What about their business model (where you can't win and stupid fees
everywhere) or mistreatment of customers (delays, cancels etc.).

~~~
topdevshop
What do you think can be a new business model for airlines?

------
JSeymourATL
How about basic seats that don't suck, with space for a normal size adult.
Quit treating passengers like cattle. The solution would seem rather low-tech.

~~~
topdevshop
Well, I think the only part of airlines that you can apply lean startup is the
tech part. The rest is just too big a behemoth to move internally.

